# Michigan Ultimate Mixed Bag (6 Species) Limited Out on Public Land



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

We are just starting to get on the divers here! Get ready for some more great hunts but first enjoy this couple hour, 6 species, two man limit:


----------



## Old Dad (Oct 25, 2002)

Fantastic!


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank you! This is my favorite hunt so far!


Old Dad said:


> Fantastic!


----------



## codeman (Jan 2, 2011)

Im assuming you are new to waterfowl hunting after watching your video. You guys had a great hunt for sure but you are clearly breaking the law in the video. With 11 birds in your possession one hunter is at his limit. When both of you fire at the 12th bird your breaking the law. I understand both hunters could continue to hunt for geese legally but not party hunt ducks till limit is reached![/QUOTE]


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

codeman said:


> Im assuming you are new to waterfowl hunting after watching your video. You guys had a great hunt for sure but you are clearly breaking the law in the video. With 11 birds in your possession one hunter is at his limit. When both of you fire at the 12th bird your breaking the law. I understand both hunters could continue to hunt for geese legally but not party hunt ducks till limit is reached!


[/QUOTE]
Yes it’s “illegal” but I see party hunting all the time on various duck hunting shows and videos. CO’s watch these forums, I’d delete the video to avoid any problems. Good hunt though!


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

"Let's take a poll who is going to get the 12th bird of our limit?" 

Hopefully the hunter that doesn't already have his limit!

You are awfully proud of your "limitz" but I would suggest editing some content. Specifically with all the youth that, unfortunately, look up to "youtube sensations" you are not setting a great example.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Word on the street is this video has already been reported. He’s a piss poor example for us.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Knock, Knock who's there?


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Let’s take a poll, whose gonna get the ticket... me or you.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Pretty sure one of you were over limit and one under limit. So what was the final bird count 7 to 5 or 8 to 4?


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

codeman said:


> Im assuming you are new to waterfowl hunting after watching your video. You guys had a great hunt for sure but you are clearly breaking the law in the video. With 11 birds in your possession one hunter is at his limit. When both of you fire at the 12th bird your breaking the law. I understand both hunters could continue to hunt for geese legally but not party hunt ducks till limit is reached!


[/QUOTE]
Lets say last 11 ducks, they both shoot and no one knows who got it unless only one person shoots a time. One of them could have shot all 11. Ten guys in a corn field, 100 mallards show up and all shot, who is counting? Father takes his seven year old child hunting and they come back with 2 limits, do you think his son shot 6 ducks? Give the young kids a break. Everybody party shoots except me because I am by myself.  For most cases, people are not cheating, they just do not know. Also, *most* of the time CO does not ask at the boat ramp, who got what? Just to be good, people should/need to sort it out before coming back.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I've gotten "who shot what" many times from COs.
I have 3 game straps, shooters monitor their own birds.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Every body party shoots?

Every body?

Again you run off your mouth with (false) assumptions.

Can't tell you how many times I've sat for hours with a limit playing guide for some newby and / or my daughter.

And on my boat, if I run lines for the kids, you'd better think they reeled in their fish. Because they did. Or I don't run lines for them or keep their limit.



















This way dad gets to reel in all the big ones.


----------



## waterwolf90 (Jan 7, 2013)

I once got mixed up with some guys who wanted to 'party shoot' geese at the Todd farm. They got their goose and wanted to keep shooting, I said I'm gonna shoot my own goose and told them if they wanted to go over their limit thats up to them.
Last and only time I hunted with those fools.
Being a sportsman, following the rules, and most importantly, having respect for the game is more important than bagging a limit.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Party shooting happens quite frequently, ESPECIALLY on big goose shoots... not sure how to get around it when you have a handful of guys out and maybe 2 of the guns aren't working great, 1 guy is blind and the other guy cant see. There is no possible way to really tell yet all this big outfitters consistently post big piles, shoot into the guides limit, and share a limit.

Throw a band or two in there and that goose suddenly becomes the one everyone shot. 

not sure where to draw the line on that one


----------



## waterwolf90 (Jan 7, 2013)

AaronJohn said:


> Party shooting happens quite frequently, ESPECIALLY on big goose shoots... not sure how to get around it when you have a handful of guys out and maybe 2 of the guns aren't working great, 1 guy is blind and the other guy cant see. There is no possible way to really tell yet all this big outfitters consistently post big piles, shoot into the guides limit, and share a limit.
> 
> Throw a band or two in there and that goose suddenly becomes the one everyone shot.
> 
> not sure where to draw the line on that one


Yeah it's tough sometimes to tell who actually made the shot, but somebody's got to claim it and count it toward their individual limit. In my hunting party when somebody got their limit, they're done hunting.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

waxico said:


> I've gotten "who shot what" many times from COs.
> I have 3 game straps, shooters monitor their own birds.


so if a duck is within range, only one of you 3 shoots?


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Every body party shoots?
> 
> Every body?
> 
> ...


You should try hunting Harsens. One duck comes out of refuge and 12 shots go off from 4 guys. I am sure they know who got it.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> Word on the street is this video has already been reported. He’s a piss poor example for us.


“He that is without sin...”
If a Mr. Perfect reports this young guy he’ll get it in return one day. These kids were hardly violators imo. Teach, don’t attack.
Btw, what all the beef with this guys videos?


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Lets say last 11 ducks, they both shoot and no one knows who got it unless only one person shoots a time. One of them could have shot all 11. Ten guys in a corn field, 100 mallards show up and all shot, who is counting? Father takes his seven year old child hunting and they come back with 2 limits, do you think his son shot 6 ducks? Give the young kids a break. *Everybody party shoots* except me because I am by myself.  For most cases, people are not cheating, they just do not know. Also, *most* of the time CO does not ask at the boat ramp, who got what? Just to be good, people should/need to sort it out before coming back.[/QUOTE]

You are completely wrong and nonsensical. I purposely will not hunt large groups for safety and because I don’t participate in “party hunting”. Does it so happen that someone could shoot the same bird, absolutely. But that bird is counted to someone’s bag limit. My current crew is mentoring a two hunters under the age of 13. You bet the last two years they have shot 100s if not 1000 rounds at the range, you bet they kill their own birds and get first shot at all singles and pairs, and you bet once I knowingly shoot my limit bird my gun is unloaded and put away.

I have had different interactions with CO’s, almost all pleasant. One of the circumstances was a mess of long-tails in the bottom of the boat and the CO actually commented about knowing who shot what birds. They were courteous and our crew explained had we had different restricted species they would have been kept separate, they were understanding. And you bet that 11 year old killed all six of his own birds.


----------



## Doug1028 (Jan 11, 2015)

There’s to many egos on this forum, you’ve taken a forum that supposed to b useful and you guys use it to stroke your own inflated outlooks and talk go off on tangents that no one cares to read thru , grow up and stick to duck hunting


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

Divers Down said:


> Btw, what all the beef with this guys videos?


My beef. He’s here only to promote the videos. You watch his vid he gets paid. 

Not here to learn or share. Here to get paid. He’s on the fuge pushing the vids. He’s on a bunch of random forums all pushing the vids. Look at his first ever post ever here. Take a guess what it is. Pushing a vid. He gives you lip service here with the same intent that that young lady working her way through college at that entertainment club on 8 mile does. $$$$


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

I could be wrong. Maybe he will take some advice. Only So he can make better vids and get paid


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

> Lets say last 11 ducks, they both shoot and no one knows who got it unless only one person shoots a time. One of them could have shot all 11. Ten guys in a corn field, 100 mallards show up and all shot, who is counting? Father takes his seven year old child hunting and they come back with 2 limits, do you think his son shot 6 ducks? Give the young kids a break. Everybody party shoots except me because I am by myself.  For most cases, people are not cheating, they just do not know. Also, *most* of the time CO does not ask at the boat ramp, who got what? Just to be good, people should/need to sort it out before coming back.


i've been asked multiple times to show the CO which birds i shot....MANY TIMES. we keep our birds separate at all times while hunting and they are on 3 different stringers on travel too and from boat launch at all times.


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Doug1028 said:


> There’s to many egos on this forum, you’ve taken a forum that supposed to b useful and you guys use it to stroke your own inflated outlooks and talk go off on tangents that no one cares to read thru , grow up and stick to duck hunting


Not sure who you are referring to, but you evidently took the time to watch the 29 minute video and read through the comments. If you would rather watch a video that has hunters worried about the “Like, Share, Subscribe” crew and illegal actions, then subscribe to his page. He will be happy to have you!


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

GDLUCK said:


> I could be wrong. Maybe he will take some advice. Only So he can make better vids and get paid


I’m pretty sure he has posted a preview of a video, and then the video itself in separate postings for more views. And in the same post he was doing nothing but begging for more views.


----------



## Doug1028 (Jan 11, 2015)

Buck hunter your exactly the type I was referring to


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

What is the issue with couple of kids making videos and post it on various forums to get likes or subscription. It is something very common. If you do not like, just do not subscribe.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Divers Down said:


> “He that is without sin...”
> If a Mr. Perfect reports this young guy he’ll get it in return one day. These kids were hardly violators imo. Teach, don’t attack.
> Btw, what all the beef with this guys videos?


BecUse they are garbage videos. All this dude cares about is hits. He’s getting torn apart on the refuge. He’s making every Michigan duck hunter look bad with these videos.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll watch bobby guy fims if I want to watch duck hunting videos that entertain me and teach me stuff.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

fsamie1 said:


> You should try hunting Harsens. One duck comes out of refuge and 12 shots go off from 4 guys. I am sure they know who got it.


Again with the stupid assumptions. Up until this year I made it a point to hunt every managed unit at least once a year. Shiawassee a couple times. Muskegon and Fennville at least half a dozen times.

Burned a golden ticket at Harsens.

And you?

We determine who killed any bird in doubt before it's retrieved. In some cases it's a literal coin toss. I want no hard feelings over any bands that may be a communal bird.

Then you get the guys who can't shoot for crap, miss every single you call to them but drop two out of a flock and suddenly they got them both. Those guys get their number lost.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

craigrh13 said:


> BecUse they are garbage videos. All this dude cares about is hits. He’s getting torn apart on the refuge. He’s making every Michigan duck hunter look bad with these videos.


Oh cmon. Lets be just a little less dramatic. Were they illegal? Yes. Where they wrong? Yes. Does everybody hunt like this? certainly not. 

There is no possible way they are making every michigan hunter look bad. Its an absurd statement. They are only making themselves look bad and only to a very small percentage of viewers. Look at the likes on the video 25 thumbs up to one thumb down. 

Just some young kids filming their success and they hopefully learned a lesson.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

DirtySteve said:


> Oh cmon. Lets be just a little less dramatic. Were they illegal? Yes. Where they wrong? Yes. Does everybody hunt like this? certainly not.
> 
> There is no possible way they are making every michigan hunter look bad. Its an absurd statement. They are only making themselves look bad and only to a very small percentage of viewers. Look at the likes on the video 25 thumbs up to one thumb down.
> 
> Just some young kids filming their success and they hopefully learned a lesson.


But they don’t. Can’t tell him anything. It’s all about clicks.


----------



## codeman (Jan 2, 2011)

When I posted that the two hunters were violating in the video they posted I was trying to give them a heads up. I have been checked a few times over the years and every time I was asked to identify the birds I shot and when we had a point system I was also asked what order I had harvested them. I enjoy the forum and I get a lot of useful information from most posts. I’m sure I’m not half the duck hunter that most of the posters are but I sure enjoy my time chasing waterfowl. To be honest I feel a lot better about my original post after seeing that the shiawassee kid felt the same. I don’t know him but he obviously knows his sh**!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

codeman said:


> When I posted that the two hunters were violating in the video they posted I was trying to give them a heads up. I have been checked a few times over the years and every time I was asked to identify the birds I shot and when we had a point system I was also asked what order I had harvested them. I enjoy the forum and I get a lot of useful information from most posts. I’m sure I’m not half the duck hunter that most of the posters are but I sure enjoy my time chasing waterfowl. To be honest I feel a lot better about my original post after seeing that the shiawassee kid felt the same. I don’t know him but he obviously knows his sh**!


i know this. i've group hunted a bunch in my lifetime. yeah we may have tagged on some birds and not known who got it...or 3 of us shot and all killed it. one thing we did not do was post it to youtube. lmao 

I've said this on his original youtube post and i'll say it again. if your gonna put your exploits on youtube for the public to see, you better have your **** in order and know your laws....because someone will point it out one way or another.

i rarely post a public video...i'll stick with pic's and make sure none of them pics have my pile of dead grebes in it.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

So many things in these videos make me shake my noggin... I don’t know who “we” are up here that don’t get many gaddys? We nest grey ducks here in MI. If you haven’t seen a gadwall then you’ve never hunted around coots. 
Or maybe it’s just me and those grey rascals just follow me around.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wallis said:


> So many things in these videos make me shake my noggin... I don’t know who “we” are up here that don’t get many gaddys? We nest grey ducks here in MI. If you haven’t seen a gadwall then you’ve never hunted around coots.
> Or maybe it’s just me and those grey rascals just follow me around.


The dude is a brand new hunter acting like he has even the slightest clue of knowing what he’s talking about.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Wallis said:


> So many things in these videos make me shake my noggin... I don’t know who “we” are up here that don’t get many gaddys? We nest grey ducks here in MI. If you haven’t seen a gadwall then you’ve never hunted around coots.
> Or maybe it’s just me and those grey rascals just follow me around.


shot a whole pile of them last week. at this point in season, i've shot more greys than mallards, lol


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> But they don’t. Can’t tell him anything. It’s all about clicks.


Went and found the 'fuge thread. At least he replied over there. The defense of "why" both guys are still shooting was interesting. Rather than going "**** I ****ed up" and owning it after it was explained why he was wrong he tried to defend it. 

And left the video up.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

He probably loves all the negative attention. It just means more traffic to watch his trash. 

I tried giving the youngster a pass in the beginning because he is obviously green as goose s**t. But after giving constructive criticism and seeing tons more from seasoned hunters, he has moved from the young and ignorant category to the arrogant idiot category in my book. 

I bring kids out and first time hunters quite a bit in the early season when it’s a little more comfortable for the youngsters. I’d be willing to take him out and put him over with some 12 year olds that could school him some. Well, as long as he leaves the cameras at the house and doesn’t eat all the kids animal crackers.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

we have like 20 pages to go to catch up to the fuge.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hey, i love that sweatshirt. lmao.
> 
> btw, we shot more of those illusive gaddies today. i even stood out in the open with my non camo hat all day.
> View attachment 597845


Is that your picture Kid? You look like such a nice guy. I think _I like you after all. Wonder why *your string* has 8 birds on it? C'mon you must be party shooting?_


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Just like the guy that got kill charts removed at Harsen's popping up like a herpes flare up with a poll on his latest gripe (often self induced), I'm sure we've not been blessed with our last video.

"Follow" me for more comments!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

fsamie1 said:


> Is that your picture Kid? You look like such a nice guy. I think _I like you after all. Wonder why *your string* has 8 birds on it? C'mon you must be party shooting?_


i was counting birds and making sure all stringers were right before we hopped in boat leaving. thanks for asking. when you shoot 24 birds, it gets tough keeping track of them and making sure that the rightful owner has his "ducks in a row"


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

fsamie1 said:


> you have the best private hunt club with $50 a year membership. Is she the lucky lady for the draw?


i drew 3rd from last.


----------



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i was counting birds and making sure all stringers were right before we hopped in boat leaving. thanks for asking. when you shoot 24 birds, it gets tough keeping track of them and making sure that the rightful owner has his "ducks in a row"


I think you should train the new dog to take the ducks back to the hunter that killed it. Way easier to keep track of than him just taking all the ducks back to the dog stand! :coolgleam


----------



## Fordman7795 (Sep 9, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i've been asked multiple times to show the CO which birds i shot....MANY TIMES. we keep our birds separate at all times while hunting and they are on 3 different stringers on travel too and from boat launch at all times.


I don’t think I’ve ever been asked to show what birds I specifically killed mostly because the COs like to stop me 10 mins after shooting time on opening day


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Fordman7795 said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever been asked to show what birds I specifically killed mostly because the COs like to stop me 10 mins after shooting time on opening day


Back in the day, it was a Fed airboat through the decoys 20 minutes in opening morning. That’s fine, but it was an hour straight of it as they checked all hunting parties


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Feds drove into a field we had walk in only access to. Got stuck. Farmer had to pull them out. Lost the field due to it.

Feds don't like stepping out of a stuck truck into a verbal hurricane.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Feds drove into a field we had walk in only access to. Got stuck. Farmer had to pull them out. Lost the field due to it.
> 
> Feds don't like stepping out of a stuck truck into a verbal hurricane.


Not to go all Karen on this, but I'd have been raising hell with some supervisors over that.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I've been checked in the field, but it was because we were called on by someone who didn't understand the law in regard to safe distance from buildings, township boundaries, and ultimately....that ducks and geese can be hunted legally. Dude was just doing his job, and once we produced the permission slip and he was satisfied that we were good to go, he was on his way.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Best is when a Cop shows up without a range finder, and has no idea what the distance should be away from a building. I told him to get a dnr officer over and ill talk with him/her instead. Holly would show up smilling and say thats 4 years in a row for me and you. Never once got a ticket and always had a pocket of spent hauls..Told the guy this will be the last year getting called on and now it will be hunter harassment on my part..Finally he moved and they tore down his house and replaced it with a huge pole barn for the business next door..
I can see the owners point of being LOUD and woken up every year but we were legal just a pain in his a $$..


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Field was turned into condos two years later but man we shot a lot of birds there.

Never actually got checked. After my buddy bouncing around them like a pit bull at the end of a leash they holed up in their truck until we got them towed out. There may have been an implied threat of just leaving them there...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i got checked one year in the flooded woods. CO paddled in looking for me. He found me, checked me (2nd time he checked me that day)....then it got dark out. I left my hole at dark and went for a short trip up the river to look at something...then came back thru the flooded woods in the dark on way back to truck. I found same CO lost in the middle of the flooded woods. asked me for help getting him out of there.  how do you answer that when the guy was clearly stalking me.


----------



## Tavor (Sep 10, 2011)

I've been checked more times on Lake St. Clair in the last 3 or 4 years than in all the 45 years prior to that. Just coincidence? I don't know. Always professional, usually friendly and talkative. At worst, strictly business as if in a bit of a hurry. I like seeing them out there. Not once have we been asked who shot what.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

Then post it on YouTube...maybe we'll get sponsored..


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i got checked one year in the flooded woods. CO paddled in looking for me. He found me, checked me (2nd time he checked me that day)....then it got dark out. I left my hole at dark and went for a short trip up the river to look at something...then came back thru the flooded woods in the dark on way back to truck. I found same CO lost in the middle of the flooded woods. asked me for help getting him out of there.  how do you answer that when the guy was clearly stalking me.


how long ago? had CO sneak up on us in kayak at Crow Island. pocket of sheet ice gave him away about 30 feet out.. he was disappointed about that but was cool. did what he had to and left. that was prolly 20 years ago.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lol was his name Nick?  this was mid 90's.


GDLUCK said:


> how long ago? had CO sneak up on us in kayak at Crow Island. pocket of sheet ice gave him away about 30 feet out.. he was disappointed about that but was cool. did what he had to and left. that was prolly 20 years ago.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

nick chased me all over the place during the 90's trying to catch me for nitpicky stuff. i think he wrote me 3 tickets in the 90s. like no registration on my canoe....hunting out of zone (i took 30's and couldn't get anyone to join me so i just turned off in woods, no winches back then)...and shooting 2 minutes late. I hunted every day of season back then. i fought the shooting late one and then plead on it. was such a stupid ticket.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I’ve had cops show up at a duck hunt multiple times. I’ve been put in the back of one of them too, after a homeowner several hundred yards away called and said we’d shot his house. 

Oddly enough, the only place I’ve been checked by a CO is the UP. Or other states.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Feds drove into a field we had walk in only access to. Got stuck. Farmer had to pull them out. Lost the field due to it.
> 
> Feds don't like stepping out of a stuck truck into a verbal hurricane.


They don’t like to get their feet wet. Elk season this year We shot 2 in an alfalfa field. Biologist drives right to the first elk right through the middle of the field. Pointed it out to him and he apologized. Next one drives out and does the same thing. We walk to the 2nd elk, they each jumped in their truck and drove through even more alfalfa to it and proceed to apologize again. BS, they didn’t want to get their feet wet since it had just stopped raining. CO shows up and what do you think he did? Yep, right through the field.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

BFG said:


> I've been checked in the field, but it was because we were called on by someone who didn't understand the law in regard to safe distance from buildings, township boundaries, and ultimately....that ducks and geese can be hunted legally. Dude was just doing his job, and once we produced the permission slip and he was satisfied that we were good to go, he was on his way.


I’ve had where we had 2 boats out, 4 and 2 hunters. Off the water took a pic with the 36 together and someone called for a violation, saw a bunch and “assumed” something had to be wrong. Don’t understand people that don’t know the law or do not know if there was wrong doing but call “just in case”.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I annoyed a CO by pimping him for Intel on a new to us area. He politely apologized as it was opening day and he had a lot of ground to cover, but I was hoping for a better spot to hunt next time...


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

JRoo said:


> I might take you up on a LSC layout shoot. I'll bring the rig.
> View attachment 597555


Greetings from Medellin Colombia!
I am going scouting for Los Patos this weekend and will post picks if I find some unique birds!!
My original avatar is Waxico somehow it got messed up.


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> lol was his name Nick?  this was mid 90's.


don't know his name but thats the time frame so had to be same guy. checked us a few times. first time he was decent but after that not so much. never wrote us tho cause he never found anything.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Greetings from Medellin Colombia!
> I am going scouting for Los Patos this weekend and will post picks if I find some unique birds!!
> My original avatar is Waxico somehow it got messed up.


stay safe Brother! When I saw this post, I figured you were just trying to pad the numbers! :evilsmile WAXICO will show up again!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Greetings from Medellin Colombia!
> I am going scouting for Los Patos this weekend and will post picks if I find some unique birds!!
> My original avatar is Waxico somehow it got messed up.


Jerry Lamb seems like a fake name


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Porn star alias...


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

No one’s paying for my talents on screen...


----------

